# The Labs of DFC.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

So Linsey's thread made me want to do a Lab one - I don't even know how many more Labs are on this board besides Kelley's (and I expect Nallah and Morgan pictures missy )... if there is more Labs then you pretty get your booty posting pictures  And this will also show that Labs can indeed by FIT!!!

Here's Harleigh! She is 2.5 years old and a big energetic goofball.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

HAHA, I love the Harleigh + donkey picture!!! SOooooo cute!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

And a couple videos... 





 (sorry for the shaky video footage - and this was after the crazy girl had been walking/jogging and had already played fetch)


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So photogenic...whenever I try to take a picture of Minnie, she lies down and looks like this:

:frown:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I love your boy. I grew up with a black lab and whenever I see one at the river I stop and talk to the owner or stroke it. I love them, but didn't want one as a pet as they are VERY energetic and I wasn't sure whether we would cope or not.
Scoopy had a front leg amputated (circa 1975) at four years old, and the day after the op the vet said he was managing so well that we could take him home. He lived until he was 12 managing very well.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Harleigh is such a cutie patootie. Wallaby is a lab mix, I hope it's okay that I post him here.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

One of my dogs is a black lab too; but not as active as yours. Once I figure out about posting a photo on here, I'll add it. Impressive photos you have of Harleigh.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

When I can get my computer working again I'll add some of Duke


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's my lab, well lab/husky cross, Jaegger. She is my everything! I hand raised her from 1 week old, she is now 4yrs.
1 week old, the day that I got them. I have no clue which one is Jaegger. This was right before I put colored ribbons on them.








4 weeks old








6 weeks








6 months








no clue how old she is here








3yrs








and now at 4 yrs. These were taken today and please excuse her appearance. She is looking a little rough right now and is in desperate need of a bath!(hence the reddish, dull coat! She has waaay too much undercoat and dirt right now!)


----------

